# Price of Nokia N91 in the grey market



## r2d2 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Price of Nokia N95 in the grey market*

Anybody knows the price of Nokia N95(normal) and new 8GB version in the gray market in NCR (gaffar market etc.)


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 14, 2007)

N95 for 25k. 8GB version not launched yet.


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 15, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> N95 for 25k. 8GB version not launched yet.



with bill or without bill?


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ Of course w/o bill! Since when did you started getting bills with stuff bought from grey market?


----------



## casanova (Oct 15, 2007)

With Bill, the price is 28k. Considering the fact that you are getting a guarantee with it, getting a billed one is better.


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 15, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ Of course w/o bill! Since when did you started getting bills with stuff bought from grey market?



Some shops in gaffar market sell phones both with and w/o bill. Yesterday I phoned a shop (Pal Bros.) in gaffar market about the price of n95, he said Rs. 24100 (*with bill*). But unfortunately he doesnot have the price for the w/o bill ones.

I request a mod to edit the tread title it should be *Nokia N95* not N91


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the price today, its Rs. 21000 w/o bill


----------

